# German/Australian Shepherd mix



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a german/australian shepherd mix...i just got him today and im going to buy the right kind of food for him tommorow...hes only 2 1/2 months old so i will get him puppy food. Does anybody know whats the best brand of food for german shepherd puppies? And once he starts gettin bigger, do i still feed him the same puppy brand or i have to find a new brand for him? your help is very appreciated...thanks


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

I would recommend Orijen, Wellness, Chicken Soup; either the puppy or large breed puppy formula. Once he matures you can move him onto one of the adult formulas. Remember to make the switch slowly...over a period of 5-10 days.


----------



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

um so how many months is that? hes 2 1/2 right now..do i wait until he's 4-5 months to switch his brand?


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

Martiniz said:


> um so how many months is that? hes 2 1/2 right now..do i wait until he's 4-5 months to switch his brand?


You can switch him right now to whichever puppy food you'd like. I'm not sure when Germans are considered adults, but maybe at 1yr you can put him on an adult formula.
Does that answer your question?


----------



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah it does. thank you


----------

